# Interactive Petrophysics 3.1



## mojahid (13 فبراير 2010)

Hi,I wish you are doing well ? Today I am going to upload Another software from Schlumberger" follow mr.Rashid  " . This a log software if you need more demonstrate , Ok.. I will uplaod Video to explain and demonstrate how is it work , if this video does not enough serch here you will find any thing www.google.com 

First this a demonstration video.......




click this link to download video
http://www.4shared.com/file/221208102/79f106a0/IPdemo.html____________________________________________________
okay , finally this is it click the link to download software , don't forget the crack file after setup
http://www.4shared.com/file/221221524/a2657521/IntPet.html....​


----------



## mojahid (13 فبراير 2010)

ok , here I will attach some pictures to expalin how to install ??































then move to program source and open IntPetro , copy and repalace both files ....

Okay That is it , bye​


----------



## aidsami (16 فبراير 2010)

Merci Brother


----------



## محمد هائل (20 فبراير 2010)

ارجو ان ترسل لي نسخة من برنامج Interactive Petrophysics


----------



## mojahid (21 فبراير 2010)

محمد هائل قال:


> ارجو ان ترسل لي نسخة من برنامج Interactive Petrophysics



http://www.4shared.com/file/22122152...21/IntPet.html....


----------



## المهندس اسامه (13 مارس 2010)

حبيبي وعزيز قلبي. الف شكر على خدماتك
ولكن هل اجد عندك كراك هذا البرنامج. اكون شاكر لك اذا ارسلت لي الكراك.


----------



## trapmaster2222 (25 يونيو 2010)

المهندس اسامه قال:


> حبيبي وعزيز قلبي. الف شكر على خدماتك
> ولكن هل اجد عندك كراك هذا البرنامج. اكون شاكر لك اذا ارسلت لي الكراك.



حبيبى انت وعزيز قلبى انت.
أم الكراك فى أم البرنامج اللى انت نزلته اقرأ الموضوع الرئيسى كويس.

ارحمنا يا رب

:59:


----------



## م/وفاء (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بش مهندس برنامج اكثر من رائع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/وفاء (26 يونيو 2010)

بش مهندس هل ممكن ان اجد عندك اي فيديو او مانول خاص بتعليم برنامج pansystem الذي يعمل تحليل اختبار الابار شكرا


----------



## sara1s (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج بس ممكن تعطينا فيديو لتعليم العمل بالبرنامج IP intractive petrophysics


----------

